# How long til she kids?



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So, I have my Nigerian dwarf. I have posted on here askin how much longer. I'm a bit stressed because her due date is the 8th of November. I will be brining her to the fair on the 10th. If she kids before I need to get a Health certificate for the baby(s).. The usual. So she started to cave last Tuesday, she was breathing heavy yesterday. How long do you guys think she has?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

If she has dropped and breathing heavy watch for pushing and an amber string of goo. Get her in by herself and nice bedding and be ready. I personally wouldn't take her anywhere with her being that close, or if she has new kids; again just my opinion. Keep us posted, good luck


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> If she has dropped and breathing heavy watch for pushing and an amber string of goo. Get her in by herself and nice bedding and be ready. I personally wouldn't take her anywhere with her being that close, or if she has new kids; again just my opinion. Keep us posted, good luck


thank you!! Yeah, she is in by herself. We washed her and got her all ready for fair. Our fair isn't too stressful on the animals unless they're out in the show ring because they don't let many people in the barn when she was breathing heavy, she breathed heavy for about 20 min then stopped for a good 45 min then did it again for another 15-30 minutes and did that all the way up until I left. She usually is the sweetest thing to other goats and the people she knows but she was head butting everyone yesterday. Why is that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is pregnant and tired and has babies pressing on organs and nerves. I'd be crabby too.

The breathing heavy isn't necessarily a sign of labor. If the babies are pressing on nerves or her lungs, she will breath heavy.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> She is pregnant and tired and has babies pressing on organs and nerves. I'd be crabby too.
> 
> The breathing heavy isn't necessarily a sign of labor. If the babies are pressing on nerves or her lungs, she will breath heavy.


Ok thank you!! If she started caving last week though how long do you think he would have?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She will probably go close to her due date but there are never any guarantees.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> She will probably go close to her due date but there are never any guarantees.


Thank you! what could stress do to her?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I maybe out of the loop of the 'fair' things concerning this and I don't mean to come across too harsh but why would you take a 'due' mamma goat to the fair? She could go into labor at the fair? Or on the ride home even. I suppose it is for education purposes to do this?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I just don't see why you would want to take a goat that is 'due' to the fair. Bouncing along on the road.. yah.. stress can put her into labor.. they can kid a few days earlier because of it. I don't recommend you taking a 'due' goat mamma to be anywhere at all at this time unless.. the whole purpose is to provide a place at the fair for her to kid out her babies for education time... and at this.. that sure would take a calm disposition of a goat to put up with that.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Even if she kids before I would leave her home. Stress does the same thing to goats as it does to us, it lowers the immune system and makes them more susceptible to disease, worms, etc. She will need to be wormed the day she kids as kidding is stressful on them and can make them susceptible to a worm takeover. Taking newborns along with her is not good for them either. They are not old enough to have any immunity against even the common cold and could get sick very easy. When goats go to a new place they usually don't eat or drink as well as they do when they are home which will cause your doe to give less milk while at the fair (less water intake = less milk). If she decreases too much the kids won't have enough milk. If you aren't going to show her there is no reason to take her along, she is a new mommy and needs time to recover and bond with her babies. Just ask your mom if she would want to go to the fair a day or two after she gave birth. I know I would want to stay home and rest.

Goats are stressed anytime their normal routine changes. Even feeding at a different time can stress them a little. Moving to a new place, going for a trailer ride, learning to be a mommy it is all stressful to them.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I really just want to try to encourage you to not take your goat or the babies at all. Out of all the livestock animals.. goats seem to be the most sensitive to these types of things and don't adjust well under new places.. especially under the stress of giving birth and caring for new babies.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

packhillboers said:


> I just don't see why you would want to take a goat that is 'due' to the fair. Bouncing along on the road.. yah.. stress can put her into labor.. they can kid a few days earlier because of it. I don't recommend you taking a 'due' goat mamma to be anywhere at all at this time unless.. the whole purpose is to provide a place at the fair for her to kid out her babies for education time... and at this.. that sure would take a calm disposition of a goat to put up with that.


I understand what you mean. I was just talking to my friend about this. We did not breed her to be due around this time for one. And yeah, it's for a few reasons, if she kids before fair I could get the baby(s) sold REAL fast! This is a real important show and even if she does have them at the fair, it would be a VERY safe environment because we have sectioned off parts for goats that are due very soon. Also, she will only be staying there for 2 and a half days. I will be with her from 730/800am til 11/1130pm every day! So it's not like she will be alone and we do have people that will stay overnight incase something happens. The vet is out there from 6 am til 12 am.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> Even if she kids before I would leave her home. Stress does the same thing to goats as it does to us, it lowers the immune system and makes them more susceptible to disease, worms, etc. She will need to be wormed the day she kids as kidding is stressful on them and can make them susceptible to a worm takeover. Taking newborns along with her is not good for them either. They are not old enough to have any immunity against even the common cold and could get sick very easy. When goats go to a new place they usually don't eat or drink as well as they do when they are home which will cause your doe to give less milk while at the fair (less water intake = less milk). If she decreases too much the kids won't have enough milk. If you aren't going to show her there is no reason to take her along, she is a new mommy and needs time to recover and bond with her babies. Just ask your mom if she would want to go to the fair a day or two after she gave birth. I know I would want to stay home and rest.
> 
> Goats are stressed anytime their normal routine changes. Even feeding at a different time can stress them a little. Moving to a new place, going for a trailer ride, learning to be a mommy it is all stressful to them.


ve traveled with her since the day I got her. She has kin of gotten use to traveling due to the change of emergency location and not gettin rid of the bear. When I do travel with her, she an I sit in the back of the SUV and she lays down next time me. She never seems to mind it. When we bring ANY animal into the fair, they are examined by a vet everyday. No animal is allowed in with any sign of sickness or disease. Anything! We have brought goats to the fair last year and she was due the day of the first day of fair. She kidded 2 hours after we brought her home. I'm just a little worried with this one because she is going to he kidding for her first time.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I know alot of show breeders take their does to the shows even when close to giving birth, it's actually quite normal.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I know alot of show breeders take their does to the shows even when close to giving birth, it's actually quite normal.


Thank you!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. I suppose you made it just in time with that one goat to give birth with only 2 hours after you got home. That was a way close call to make it home within that time. I can't imagine a goat going into labor in the travel mode to or from the fair. These are little goats you have.. it doesnt go that nicely for bigger goats. Our 'soon to be mammas' are quite nervous about just where they will kid. I think you made your mammas quite nervous taking her away from her home so soon to her kidding time. .. and to think... I raise 'meat' goats.. and I am all worried about my goat's feelings. Those little minis must be less stressed I guess.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

packhillboers said:


> Those little minis must be less stressed I guess.


It's probably more of an individual goat thing. Two of my does became nervous wrecks before kidding. The other was like, "Kay, gonna kid now." :laugh:

I knew a breeder who brought her doe with her to the show so that she could keep an eye on her -- the doe went into labor. I personally wouldn't do it, but this breeder wanted to make sure she was there for the kidding, and the doe, as far as I know, was fine.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ha ha .. funny little things they are. Our goat ranch is all drama from the goats and all of us.. the dog is so happy and excited running around trying to tell somebody what is happening. I am loosing sleep wondering/waitng.. Its never a plop/drop thingy here. The pens are all ready.. the queen mamma is trying to get inside the kidding pen to kid first before any one else.. and is yelling for me to hurry up and put her in there when it is a 'false' labor.. .. yes.. quite a drama here at our place at kidding time. The dog runs next door to tell 'grandma' that it's time.. the babies are coming.. phone calls are made.. pictures are posted.. yeah. and the only time I get a bad cold is during kidding season right when the goats go into labor.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

a few months back we talked about this on the forum and I was surprised to hear how other countries thought about it.

I guess in Australia it's the norm and they encourage it. They have a special birthing area for everyone to see it all taking place and vets on hand. (Keren ?)

Pretty crazy since here in the US I think most avoid it.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I am sorry for getting all tart about it. I do think it is an individual thing. I also do like the tho't of it being an educational time for people to learn from like I said in my earlier post as that was the only reason I could see taking a pregogoat to the fair. Our goats don't go anywhere and for me so I am not being very understanding in the matter so I am trying to see and be open to this.. I just sure wouldnt want a goat going into labor in the car and then having complications. I'm just thinking to put some balance as I see a lot of people on here that are quite snuggly with their babies as little pets and they are so cute .. I sure wouldnt want people to think this is a 'super' possitive experience. It could be a bad one too .. things go wrong quickly.. and these are little pets in our care. 
Ours are just livestock and we made pets out of the ones we keep and I can't stand to have a miserable animal.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> It's probably more of an individual goat thing. Two of my does became nervous wrecks before kidding. The other was like, "Kay, gonna kid now." :laugh:
> 
> I knew a breeder who brought her doe with her to the show so that she could keep an eye on her -- the doe went into labor. I personally wouldn't do it, but this breeder wanted to make sure she was there for the kidding, and the doe, as far as I know, was fine.


Yeah, when I get my goats, I travel a lot, so I make sure to take them on some trips and to shows far away to get them use to traveling and the funny part is, she doesn't like being in a crate so we sit in the back of a SUV and she'll lay down or walk around. She seemed kinda uncomfortable at the fair but was fine when I was sitting down petting her. In the car she was so happy and comfortable she fell asleep with her head on my leg


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

packhillboers said:


> Well I am sorry for getting all tart about it. I do think it is an individual thing. I also do like the tho't of it being an educational time for people to learn from like I said in my earlier post as that was the only reason I could see taking a pregogoat to the fair. Our goats don't go anywhere and for me so I am not being very understanding in the matter so I am trying to see and be open to this.. I just sure wouldnt want a goat going into labor in the car and then having complications. I'm just thinking to put some balance as I see a lot of people on here that are quite snuggly with their babies as little pets and they are so cute .. I sure wouldnt want people to think this is a 'super' possitive experience. It could be a bad one too .. things go wrong quickly.. and these are little pets in our care.
> Ours are just livestock and we made pets out of the ones we keep and I can't stand to have a miserable animal.


Well thank you! Yeah a bunch of things can happen. (Not saying it'll be fine buuuut,) we do have a vet on the premise the whole day and some years, they have performed c-sections on goats just behind the barn! So it is a very safe environment. And we keep an empty pen between the first goat in the row and the walk way for the public, therefor the public can't feed or touch the animals.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

packhillboers said:


> Well I am sorry for getting all tart about it. I do think it is an individual thing. I also do like the tho't of it being an educational time for people to learn from like I said in my earlier post as that was the only reason I could see taking a pregogoat to the fair. Our goats don't go anywhere and for me so I am not being very understanding in the matter so I am trying to see and be open to this.. I just sure wouldnt want a goat going into labor in the car and then having complications. I'm just thinking to put some balance as I see a lot of people on here that are quite snuggly with their babies as little pets and they are so cute .. I sure wouldnt want people to think this is a 'super' possitive experience. It could be a bad one too .. things go wrong quickly.. and these are little pets in our care.
> Ours are just livestock and we made pets out of the ones we keep and I can't stand to have a miserable animal.


I think you should worry and it should be pointed out. I don't move my girls if they are within 30days or so. Period! And I don't care for people who bring their does who are close to kidding. I was pretty strong in my message on this topic before.....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> I think you should worry and it should be pointed out. I don't move my girls if they are within 30days or so. Period! And I don't care for people who bring their does who are close to kidding. I was pretty strong in my message on this topic before.....


I think it just all has to do with the individual animal and on the owners opinion. There's a lot of factors that pay into this topic.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

also have to decide if she is better off and safer at the fair with you than home by herself if that's the only option.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

neubunny said:


> also have to decide if she is better off and safer at the fair with you than home by herself if that's the only option.


Exactly. I wasn't at home more than 5 hours each day and that was when I was sleeping. So it was WAY better for her to be with me. And she got 1st and knows it. She didnt seemed bother or anything at all.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well then. I spoil our goats but it helps me to do this. They, give back plenty to us. I do not want to ever hear any negative comments directed to me as a Meat goat rancher that happens to put 3 in the freezer each year.. (none of our pets end up in the freezer and those that do are destined to be there at the start.) At least our goats have a super good life here... no preditors.. no fear of lack of food.. no diseases and really the only stress they may have is the stress of .. "What on earth is the dog barking at?" We better get to shelter quickly." So for all the little pampered pet ranches out there... I have one thing to say.. I INDEED AM RAISING SPOILED PAMPERED GOATS and that is how I like it I guess and I don't expect anyone to understand how we put some in the freezer and then cry our eyes out when a beloved pet dies but it is how it is here for us and I just don't put them under any needless stress at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Folks, remember to keep it friendly, keep it fun. 

It is good to express your opinion so everyone can decide what is best for them. Please remember to just state your opinion. 

If you feel you are personally being attacked, then report it to a moderator/administrator. 

If the thread is getting you too angry, it may be time to not look at it any longer.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Folks, remember to keep it friendly, keep it fun.
> 
> It is good to express your opinion so everyone can decide what is best for them. Please remember to just state your opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I didn't mean to make anyone angry at all. I'm sorry!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing to be sorry about. Everyone has a choice on how/where to channel emotions.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. oops.. I actually wasnt angry at all. I am just trying to say.. I do spoil my goats too much.. and although there are people.. (not on goat spot at all) who have accused us of being heartless for putting meat in the freezer.. I spoil our goats too much. So I really came out looking upset on here when I really wasnt upset.. just pointing out that. ... "here we are being acused by a few people(not on GS) of being heartless and we are actually spoiling our goats more than the average goat rancher. Does that make sense now as to what I was actually trying to say? I actually wasnt upset. I feel terrible that it came out that way and I will try not to be this way. sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as it is just discussion, that is fine.

I'm glad no one is actually upset.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

and yes.. even tho I am not angry.. I was sorting out trying to understand this all in perspective and was struggling through it trying to just be fair to other ideas. And honestly.. I try to keep it light- hearted here and still give my opinion and I have less edge in my wording than some do on GS when voicing their opinion. Not angry.. but giving my opinion.. and also trying to help people understand another view on things and at the same time having a hard time understanding another person's reason.. but I do try. My sarcasm was meant in humor to make a point of .. "Golly us meat goat people are treating our goats quite well in comparison to 'pet' goat ranchers." Our goats could do with a little less spoiling and perhaps other owners could help also keep a balance to all of this with their little prego goat mammas too. All in perspective.. no goats are abused at all and we are all spoiling our goats really a bit to make us all happy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes it's so hard to get that "sound" you want in your words online :hug:


----------

